# Campy wheel with shimano group set



## gregz (Jun 29, 2006)

I've got a set of Kysrium ESs lying around that never gets any use. They aren't my race wheels and I always train with a PT. The rear wheel has only been used twice.

My plan was to use these wheels for CX. That was until I was set up with a Shimano bike for CX season. While the wheels on the CX bike aren't bad, the ES is definitely a better wheel set.

All the research I've done on conversions is to go from Shimano to campy. Is there a way to make a campy wheel work with a Shimano 10 speed groupset?


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Buy a Shimano freehub and swap it out with the Campy freehub on the Ksyriums.It's pretty simple and they should be easily available.


----------



## jgandionco (Dec 28, 2005)

Say I can't switch the freehub, is there another way to run a campy wheel on a shimano drivetrain? Is there a cassette for conversion or can I run the campy cassette on the shimano draintrain with little or no problem?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Get the jtek shiftmate, or a conversion cassette: wheels manufacturing. Or swap the freehub body. No prob...


----------

